# PVT - Provet Holdings



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

The Provet Group operates in the animal health industry and is a wholesaler and distributor of over 14,000 veterinary product lines. The company also vendors, implements, develops and maintains its veterinary practice management software VetCare. The group also provides training and consulting services to the veterinary industry, and conducts online business activities through its e-Practice websites which support veterinary practices. Consulting services for vets include strategic planning, financial management, marketing and human resource management.

*Sector:* Health Care
*Shares on Issue:* 43,546,212
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $65,319,318
*Website:* http://www.provet.com.au


----------

